# Results for Broxson Outdoors NB Tarpon/King Kayak Tournament



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

We had our 2nd best turnout in the 3 years that I have been putting together these Navarre Beach King Mack Series tournaments with 20 anglers. The kings didn't turn out quite so well though, but I think everyone enjoyed getting out in our beautiful Gulf waters, catching a fish or 2 and meeting some new kayak fisherman.

I am in the middle of moving back to the Memphis area to be closer to my dad who is in poor health. I have been blessed this year in particular with kayak fishing and today I was fortunate to catch the winning king (44-inches) as I was coming in! Bob and Jake were the only other ones to bring in kings, so congrats to them as well!

1st Place: Kreg "Gottafish" 
2nd Place: Bob "Stressless" (Bob actually impressed by bringing in 2 kings)
3rd Place: Jake "Pawghunter"

Thanks to Broxson Outdoors for sponsoring this tournament and for their generous donations. Thanks to Key Sailing for their donations as well. Please support businesses who support our kayak fishing community. :thumbsup:

It was good to meet everyone at this tournament and all of the other tournaments. I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers. Be sure and post some good reports for me to view up there!


----------



## beachsceneguy (May 20, 2008)

Great report ! Wish I could have made it but had issues. Dont eat too much of that good BBQ in Tenn.:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## cltucker11 (Jul 20, 2010)

*Well Done*

Congrats and Well Done!

I had a great time but couldn't stay for the weigh-in.

Good luck to you and yours!


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

I had a blast guys! Thank you for the event, it was nice meeting everyone. Perfect birthday gift for me


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Great fun guys ....even with the kingless pedal of shame on the way in.

We'll miss you Kreg - thanks for putting these on.

Will post more pics taken by my buddy Kayak Dave as soon as he sends them to me.


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

I too had a great time as always.. no fish, I was humbled, but thats ok. The rainbow was pretty cool.. lol no pot of gold for me today. I fished about a mile out, seeing no bait at all. I hooked a couple but did not like my hook:001_huh:. On my way back in from the pier in I saw lots of bait, had 2 strikes... hmmmm maybe I need to try further in shore if no luck way out. Hopefully i can remember that. My thanks to Ted again for the use of his yakmobile... that thing is awsome.

I met Kreg about 2 years ago at the 17th St launch when I had my tarpon 140. I was very envious of his hobie. I watched him cruising for kings in the bay, man I wanted a hobie. And now I gots one I have followed his fishing on the forum and have always beenn impressed. Wished I could have fished with ya more. I wish ya all the best and have fun bass fishing. God bless you and family on your journey.

BTW Mark, are you going to take the reins on our little tournaments?:whistling:


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Here's some pictures compliments of Kayak Dave. (Dave rents Kayaks and does eco tours out of Navarre Beach).


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Kreg, Broxon's and GCKFA made a great day for everyone who showed up and stayed until the end. 

Launch at dawn - 20 something kayaks and a hopeful angler in each one...



















Trolled 2x deep diver for 3 miles with nothing to show and the weather started to act up...










Short report - Bait - 0 not much in the way of bait balls only spent a couple mins - not worth the time...

Went to the magic 40' mark and drifted for an hour in the rain and wind ...



















The rainbow went right over my head I could only get both ends in the photo.. It was rough but beautiful out there.



















at the end of the first drift I hooked up a solid something that in a min or so felt def shark-ie... Yep and nice Tiger - very beautiful fish.










Got him in for a good release figure about 6-7' and 75ish #'s









Then went another mile out and saw some Bobo's on bait so setup a drift - both kings were on /in about 20 mins later. 










Started to get hot so we cleared out and I came back cleaned the Kings smoked'em and made The Best Damn Fish Dip there is <= just click the link for the instructions and recipe. 

See ya next time.
Stressless


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Excellent Tiger pics Bob - very cool. Neat pick of the rain also.


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

The shark i caught looked like a minature version of that but without the spots. It was about 3' long. Do juvie tigers have spots?


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

Had a great time meeting everyone - the fishing was just ok. Thanks also for not laughing in my face about my Pelican. I went back to Destin today and caught a 35" (to the fork) 14lb king. Coulda used it yesterday - that's how it goes. Thanks again to Kreg for organizing the event and best wishes for your dad.


----------

